# Check Engine Light/Emissions System



## nashvilleyall19 (Jan 9, 2019)

I recently had my 2015 Chevrolet Cruze checked for what smelled like my engine burning. The original mechanic replaced the heating hose and said it had cracked. I took my car back to the same mechanic a week later and said it still smelled like something under the hood was burning. He identified my coolant was not going through the lower radiator hose, but that he had bled the line multiple times and ran it up to temperature but that the coolant wouldn't go through the lower radiator hose. 

I then took my Chevrolet Cruze to the Chevrolet dealership where they replaced a leaking water pump (which was covered under warranty). They then did a Sniffer test and found that my head gasket needed to be replaced along with my radiator. The head gasket was completely covered under warranty, but I had to pay for the radiator. I then took my car and began driving home 1,000 mi + and once I crossed a state border my car began to lose power and I couldn't drive down the freeway anymore. 

Luckily, I was only 10 mi from a GMC dealership where they found the previous dealership had not tightened the ground wire causing the engine to lose power. They tightened it and I was back on my way. Once I got into my home city, the check engine light came on and I took it to AutoZone because they test the codes for free. It came back as a P0420 (I think) and it was the catalytic converter. I had the catalytic converter replaced on the vehicle this past weekend, and I was just driving home tonight when the check engine light came back on AGAIN. 

I took my car to Firestone to get the catalytic converter replaced, and now I am taking the Cruze back to a Chevrolet dealership again to get the check engine light check out. 

Any ideas on what this could be? Could the original repair, the head gasket, effect my emissions system and cause the P0420 code to show? Further, would it be a bad O2 sensor? At this point, I have paid for the following things on my car: 

-Heating hose: $96.XX
-Radiator: $697.XX
-Catalytic Converter: $980.XX

Please help! This has been a 2 month ordeal w. my car and I am so over this car.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I imagine you mean. P0420 due to replacing the converter. 

What's the current code?


----------



## nashvilleyall19 (Jan 9, 2019)

Sorry, it’s the P0420 code.


----------



## Jay1981 (Oct 17, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> I imagine you mean. P0420 due to replacing the converter.
> 
> What's the current code?
> What ended up being the problem for the p0420 code?


----------



## GMDONE (Oct 15, 2019)

nashvilleyall19 said:


> I recently had my 2015 Chevrolet Cruze checked for what smelled like my engine burning. The original mechanic replaced the heating hose and said it had cracked. I took my car back to the same mechanic a week later and said it still smelled like something under the hood was burning. He identified my coolant was not going through the lower radiator hose, but that he had bled the line multiple times and ran it up to temperature but that the coolant wouldn't go through the lower radiator hose.
> 
> I then took my Chevrolet Cruze to the Chevrolet dealership where they replaced a leaking water pump (which was covered under warranty). They then did a Sniffer test and found that my head gasket needed to be replaced along with my radiator. The head gasket was completely covered under warranty, but I had to pay for the radiator. I then took my car and began driving home 1,000 mi + and once I crossed a state border my car began to lose power and I couldn't drive down the freeway anymore.
> 
> ...


P0420 is a generic catalyst inefficiency code. Could be a simple vacuum leak. Throttle body. Bad 02 sensor(s). Exhaust system leak. Simply a bad cat. However normal cars will provide multiple codes usually to assist with the diagnostic process. Valve cover gasket. Intake manifold or even exhaust. I honestly would back track, go to Firestone 1st. If they are the last "licensed" mechanics to work on your car, they are responsible. Have no idea what state your in. Laws vary state to state. Might even try a call to the bureau of automotive repair and see if they can offer a suggestion. As far as GM. I would file BAR complaints on the repairs they have done. Contact customer service. Don't be surprised when they tell you because you let another non GM facility work on your car we wont help you. Which is against federal law.
I am sorry your having all these problems. I believe I will be venturing down that road with possibly a head gasket problem as well. Slow leak maybe. GM has been no help for us as well.


----------

